# sound card upgrade/ whats a good bang for the buck now??



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Im getting ready to do some upgrades to my HTPC, and wondered how my soundcard is compared to what everyone else is useing or whats the new good for the money soundcard out there now, I currently have a creative blaster X-fi titanium.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would highly recommend stepping up to this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271005

First notice it is PCI so it may not work with your motherboard...IF you do have a PCI slot its offering some amazing sound quality specs as well as a 7.1 analog add on card...I use my 7.1 MULTI CHANNEL input with this analog for almost everything and the sound is off the hook....I have also upgraded the stock OP AMPS (part of the analog circuit - very easy ) and now my system ROCKS !!!! BLows away any creative card I ever owned...


----------

